# highly sensitive



## UnknownError (Jan 16, 2010)

anyone got any tips for high sensitivity..sometimes its just too much, went food shopping today, the light, colours, people, movement.. people too close or seem so far. the park was good though. obviously it would be.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

sunglasses seem to help me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

Aspirin & Clean Water.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

Try shopping in the evenings. You get less light, people and movement! It's much quieter too and fewer line-ups







Colours, however, would I think remain the same


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

I believe that's heavy anxiety in certain situations. Try Valerian Root to help as well as short morning exercises.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I do not have any advice, but that is one awesome avatar you have there.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Inzom said:


> I do not have any advice, but that is one awesome avatar you have there.


lol i agree.

well some other advice I could offer is slightly increasing exposure therapy. I get these problems when i stay away from the store for awhile - i really just don't require going as often as some people who need more supplies. But part of it is also getting out in the world we all share and balancing our experiences between home, outside, and other places i suppose.

But even then, some people really do have higher sensitivity to anxiety and I know because I've shared the same pain my other brothers of heavy anxiety also have and it does seem to occur at different levels for certain things at arbitrary times. I remember having it so extreme a few times I stuttered words, paused, walked and stopped for moments looking around, sweat profusely and had short breath - all in a non-hostile/violent/threatening situation involving no one directly but just being around crowds and having no one to talk to or waiting. I don't know why, but waiting in one area in public has got to be the worst anxiety provoker in my case. I almost always have to look at my phone or something to take my mind off it. ;-0


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I am truly a night owl. All this advice is good for sensitives. But, for me the thing that truly makes me feel less sensitive is getting callous people away from me who jack up my nerves with their insensitivity.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Rebekah said:


> I am truly a night owl. All this advice is good for sensitives. But, for me the thing that truly makes me feel less sensitive is getting callous people away from me who jack up my nerves with their insensitivity.










You said it brother! That's a motto everyone can learn from.

Removing people who seriously make you feel bad (even a friend or two) from your life can make a huge difference for your confidence.
Friends don't hurt friends with conflicting personalities, comments, thinking someone is damaged and constantly needs help, etc etc.
It definitely reduces the overall anxiety to get away from the wrong crowd or people to stick with those who make us laugh and feel good.

Bad friends make you feel worse and feel obligated with very hard work to stay with them. They can also constantly bore you or share a complete boredom with nothing that is ever good enough to say or no interest in talking about the same things. They have a negative change of personality towards you around their other friends-but they are somehow ok when no one else is around. They are nice, but then you discover they are stealing from you or hurting your other friends or telling you to stop being friends with other really good friends in order to be with them. They criticize your true self and put you into a situation of having to reduce yourself or be something your not. It's all pretty obvious over time and the decisions might be easy or tough, but they are generally always worth it and provide a necessary relief.


----------



## no3one (Feb 23, 2010)

I agree with minimizing the problem by controlling as much of the environment as you can (within some non-mind altering degree of reasonable sanity that is). I'm a night person too. I try to do things at night when there are as few people around as possible. Also most people tend to leave you alone or cut you more slack if you start acting weird around them. Well unless they have harm in mind.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

no3one said:


> I agree with minimizing the problem by controlling as much of the environment as you can (within some non-mind altering degree of reasonable sanity that is). I'm a night person too. I try to do things at night when there are as few people around as possible. Also most people tend to leave you alone or cut you more slack if you start acting weird around them. Well unless they have harm in mind.


Cutting you slack. . .I get that at work in that they will just stay away from me, since they can sense my high-strung nerves when I'm having a bad day and general weirdness. I want to get away from myself when I am feeling bad, so I don't blame them. I find that people want to abuse me when I'm feeling bad--shame on them.


----------



## no3one (Feb 23, 2010)

I haven't experimented with the quote thing yet&#8230;

Rebekah &#8230;Yeah! I swear some people love to pick and pick on purpose. Like a chicken and a red spot. GGGrrrrrr!

I agree Ivan Hawk about exposure. I know I get worse if I stay away for too long, when I go back out again.


----------



## isthisreallife (Mar 20, 2010)

I agree most of all with those of you who gave advice about exposure, it definitely helps, I find that the longer I stay away from things and stay home, it gets worse, the more I go out the less sensitive I get, and I do prefer night, sometimes I notice the contrast in different skin tones of peoples faces and they seem orange or red or whatever, but at the very least being out all the time, I don't notice this or it even goes away (the color things)

I don't let this hold me back from every day things, although situations that cause stress like presentations, therapy, or new social situations, can offset worse DP, I sometimes try avoiding them but thats bad and I know it. Exposing yourself will at the very least help you cope with it and learn to live and deal with it, and who knows it may even reduce your symptoms! like getting used to the contrast that you just don't notice after a while (for me anyway)


----------

